# How many keep membership at RCI?



## FlyKaesan (Apr 6, 2008)

My first year with RCI and I was too disappointed I decided to expire without even with one exchange or Last calls, extra vacations.
Gave my next year's TS to Tradingplaces.


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 6, 2008)

I only have 1 resort that only trades with RCI.  So this year, I deposited my 2009 week with RCI and traded it.  So I will let it expire at the end of the year.  My idea is that RCI might give me a great deal to keep me.


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 6, 2008)

I have had RCI _and_ II since 1997.  I have become increasingly disgusted with exchange availability in RCI.  So much so, that when I had the opportunity to add my one lone RCI property to my II acct. for free (it now trades in both and if you add a resort when you extend your II membership, it's free to add), I did so.  Now, as soon as I use up the one last remaining week that I have on deposit with RCI, I will cancel that membership.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 6, 2008)

One deposit left in RCI to trade, then I'm gone.

I'm mostly using DAE these days, or renting out at least one of my weeks.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 6, 2008)

HGVC includes RCI membership in it's club fee's so there's not getting out of that one. At our last owners update I made it clear that HGVC didn't have enough variety with Hilton built timeshares to interest me in increasing our ownership and that I had no desire to deal with RCI as an exchange company based on recent history. It fell on deaf ears as far as I'm concerned.

We have one other resort we purchased at that is with RCI but, we purchased that resort to use and not exchange. I would never intentionally buy a resort that is affiliated with RCI unless I felt I would use it long term for personal usage rather than exchange. Should we ever decide we want to exchange that resort I'll look towards one of the independant exchange companies rather than RCI.


----------



## grest (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm still using RCI...it's working well enough for our purposes.  In fact, I have one week in DAE, and that hasn't been successful for us.
Connie


----------



## lprstn (Apr 6, 2008)

Ok, maybe I am the only one here that loves RCI...ok I said it I love them, don't have a problem getting what I want, but I aint picky either.  Usually I do a search so far in advance and with such a wide range of places I am willing to go, that I take what I get as a surprise.  I went in not having high expectations and have given many of the Last Chance and Extra Vacations to family members and clients to join me on vacation.  I just joined II and they are ok, as I am not to prudish about the resort quality as I know you can stay at "upper crust" resorts and still have horrible service depening on the day/time/and staff there at that time.  I like having both, just used a getaway from II, and was able to get a faster booking in Cancun for next year there, but other than that...all of my vacations thus far are with RCI, and I am not giving in to doom and gloom.  As long as it works for me I am going to keep using them, when I can't then I will book within Wyndam or stay at my Vistana.


----------



## abbekit (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm still using RCI and getting what I want. (You can see our good trades in my photos link).  Good exchanges to Europe and Hawaii (but lately I have to wait for the 45 day window for Hawaii).   Snagged a nice week in Vancouver for this fall.  My membership doesn't expire until 2011 and I'll probably give them at least one of my two weeks every year.  

Only twice have I given a week to another company (DAE) once it expired without me finding anything I wanted.  I have another week with DAE now that I have until 2010 to use.  I specifically gave it to DAE since I know they have lots of Scotland available.

I don't have a tiger trader so I do better with RCI in the off season which is when we prefer to travel anyway.  It seems that people who have the most trouble with RCI want high end trades in the most popular seasons (summer, spring break, etc. - travel seasons that we avoid due to the crowds).

I like the flexibilty with RCI that I can trade my 1BR for a 2BR without an upcharge so that makes getting a 2BR unit cheaper with RCI than Trading Places or HTSE (but DAE is still the cheapest).  

I've also been happy with my Extra Vacation rentals with RCI.


----------



## mav (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm keeping RCI. I am still getting great trades in prime time at hard to get resorts. Same with II.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 6, 2008)

Both of the resorts/mini's I own are administered by VRI. Rightly or wrongly, that was one reason I bought them. RCI membership is 3 years for each 2 purchased, so the cost is more reasonable. I maxed out my membership last fall before the last price increase. RCI reps are in the same room as VRI agents when I call so deposits/RCI exchanges are very easy.

Right now the reservation system leaves much to be desired, but they promise it will be better by the end of the year, with more resort choices and lower costs than RCI, so I will stick it out for the foreseeable future. 

More exchange companies and more choices are better for the TS industry and owners alike. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## london (Apr 6, 2008)

*RCI Trades*

We have done over 50 trades in the last ten years with RCI.

We bank a year or more early, and trade at least a year out. We have obtained exceptional high quality trades with RCI.

Some of our better trades have been Carlsbad Inn, Carlsbad, Ca. HGVC Seaworld, Marriott Monarch at Sea Pines, Samoset Resort in Maine, Clowance in Cornwall England, Resort on Cocoa Beach, Caloosa Cove Florida Keys.

We have also booked several extra vacations and last calls with RCI.

Overall, we are satisfied with our RCI membership.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 6, 2008)

*For us standard week for week trades are dinosaurs*

We dropped out as paying RCI members in 1996. Although, because of Wyndham FSP, we have a full membership in RCI weeks covered in the FSP fees. We decided to join RCI Points in 2004 and still maintain that membership. 

We joined II as paying members in 1997. We dropped the membership in 2003 and haven't missed it one bit. We do get access to all of II resorts through Diamond Points (The Club) and find that (corporate membership) to be far superior to an individual II membership. And it costs nothing.  

We also use SFX as all our resorts but one qualify.  They are the best at getting truly equal, top quality week for week exchanges. As a boutique trader they can delver that type of service.  The majority of our "trades" are simply using one of the three points systems we are members of (FSP, Diamond Club or RCI Points).


----------



## Larry (Apr 6, 2008)

mav said:


> I'm keeping RCI. I am still getting great trades in prime time at hard to get resorts. Same with II.



Same here I am keeping both although it's getting harder to get those good exchanges, I am set for now through December of 2008 but will look for something with II for this summer. 

I have one exchange so far with RCI for 2009 and will be looking for more but so far no luck. I am very persistent and patient and still feel I will find some more great exchanges.


----------



## matbec (Apr 6, 2008)

*We're keeping RCI*

We're getting very good trades with RCI and haven't really experienced any issues with availability of trades. We plan well enough in advance and get to the places we're interested in. We've got most of our plans through to summer 2009 all set, just waiting on 1 more week.


----------



## brucecz (Apr 6, 2008)

What do you own and in what time period and what did you try to exchange for in what time periods?

Bruce  



FlyKaesan said:


> My first year with RCI and I was too disappointed I decided to expire without even with one exchange or Last calls, extra vacations.
> Gave my next year's TS to Tradingplaces.


----------



## gorevs9 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have an RCI Points membership and i have been satisfied with my "exchanges".  I will admit, though, I'm not too picky.  Just give me a clean, functional unit with a courteous staff and I'm happy.  My only pet-peeve is that a resort can charge a housekeeping fee if the Points reservation is less than 7 days.  I just wish RCI would list this potential fee in the directory.

I own a NH timeshare that exchanges with both II and RCI.  I've never deposited the unit with RCI (I do not like their deposit first method).


----------



## caribbean (Apr 6, 2008)

All in the eye of the beholder I guess, but except fot the increasing fees, I am a happy camper. Probably depends a lot on your flexibility and where & when you want to travel. We specifically choose to travel to the Caribbean during spring or fall to avoid the crowds and kids. I have been able to get everything I want using both weeks & points. I like to go to nice places in the Caribbean, exclusively by trading through RCI. Two of the weeks I own are also in II and I may give them a try in the future. But since I am getting good trades through RCI, why pay the second membership fee?? TUG is a wonderful source of information on how to make the system work for you. I have read up and put the knowledge to good use. It does take time and effort to search daily, but it can work. See my list below. I would gladly go back to any of these places except Sarasota Sands.

2293	Eagles Trace at Massanutten - 1BR	Massanutten VA	8/31/2002
2481	Fairfield Williamsburg at Kingsgate - 2BR	Williamsburg VA	10/11/2002
2091	Port de Plaisance Resort & Casino - Studio	ST Martin	01/12/03
4905	Mauna Loa Village by the Sea - 2BR	Hawaii	4/26/2003
3681	PAHIO Kauai Beach Villas - 2 BR	Hawaii	5/3/2003
6494	WorldMark at Kihei -2BR	Hawaii	5/10/2003
0301	Sarasota Sands - 1 BR	Sarasota FL	6/21/2003
0301	Sarasota Sands - Studio	Sarasota FL	6/21/2003
6055	The Alexandra Resort & Spa - 1BR 2 weeks	Turks & Caicos	11/22/2003
3686	Bougainvillea Beach Resort - 1 BR 2 weeks	Barbados	6/5/2004
6390	Residences at The Crane - Hotel	Barbados	6/12/2004
5930	Morritt's Grand Resort - 2 BR 2 weeks	Grand Cayman	11/6/2004
1715	The Four Sails - 2BR New Years Eve Dance	VA Beach	12/26/2004
4856	Palm Beach Shores - 1BR	Palm Beach FL	4/23/2005
0650	Suntide Island Beach Club - 2BR	Sarasota FL	4/30/2005
3865	Umbrella Beach - 2BR	Sarasota FL	9/10/2005
3025	WindJammer Landing - 1BR/pool 18 days	ST Lucia	10/8/2005
1715	4 Sails - 2BR New Years Eve Dance	VA Beach	12/31/2005
7543	Fairfield Atlantic City - 1BR 	New Jersey	1/12/2006
5930	Morritt's Grand Resort - 2 BR 2 weeks	Grand Cayman	4/22/2006
6390	Residences at The Crane - 1BR/pool	Barbados	4/22/2006
5356	DIVI ST Croix - 1BR	ST Croix	4/29/2006
0259	Las Olas Beach Club - 2BR 	Satellite Beach FL	9/19/2006
1858	Sunterra Flamingo Beach - 1 BR	ST Martin	10/7/2006
3984	Sunterra Royal Palm Beach - 2BR	ST Martin	10/13/2006
4856	Palm Beach Shores  - 1BR	Palm Beach FL	3/10/2007
6390	Residences at The Crane - 2BR penthouse/pool	Barbados	6/2/2007
6390	Residences at The Crane - 1BR/pool	Barbados	6/9/2007
5044	Jamaican on the Gulf - 1BR	ST Pete FL	9/22/2007
2150	Southwind  II  -  3BR	HH Island SC	10/13/2007
2886	Sandyport Beach - 2 weeks in 1BR	Bahamas	5/3/2008
0865	Little Gull - 2BR	Sarasota FL	8/30/2008
2666	Playa Naco Resort - 1BR 2 weeks	Dominican Republic	11/1/2008
2083	Four Winds of Longboat Key - 1BR	Sarasota FL	4/25/2009
5249	Carambola Beach Resort - 1BR 2 weeks	ST Croix	6/13/2009
0865	Little Gull - 1BR	Sarasota FL	11/14/2009
0914	Half Moon Club - 1BR	Jamaica	11/21/2009


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 6, 2008)

*Locked Into R. C. I.*

We're not only locked in, but re-upped too -- i.e., we paid for a few years of RCI Points membership extension under the old rates right before the rates went up. 

What locks us in is having a dinky points timeshare that's only good for points-based exchanges via RCI Points.  That also lets us do Points For Deposit with our straight-weeks (i.e., non-points) timeshares any year we choose. 

The years of paid-up timeshares that were part of our 2003 South African timeshare purchase are finished this year.  No problem -- membership in RCI Points is supposed to include side-by-side membership in RCI Weeks as well at no additional cost.  Starting January 2009 I guess we'll see whether that actually happens. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 6, 2008)

Passepartout said:


> Both of the resorts/mini's I own are administered by VRI. Rightly or wrongly, that was one reason I bought them. RCI membership is 3 years for each 2 purchased, so the cost is more reasonable.



I now own an EOY at a VRI resort.  My RCI membership expires in June.  I only made one trade through them and I've used SFX since then.  Because I've only had 2 weeks of vacation the last few years, I didn't have enough vacation time to use extra vacations and last call.  I've just taken a job with 3 weeks of vacation so I'm thinking about what to do.  Join II? Rejoin RCI taking advantage of the VRI deal? Or just forgetting about those memberships since I've been happy with SFX.

I guess I can just let the membership lapse and decide what exchange company to use if/when I need another one.  Any ideas or comments?

Sue


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Easy to rank 1 to 3*



falmouth3 said:


> I now own an EOY at a VRI resort.  My RCI membership expires in June.  I only made one trade through them and I've used SFX since then.  Because I've only had 2 weeks of vacation the last few years, I didn't have enough vacation time to use extra vacations and last call.  I've just taken a job with 3 weeks of vacation so I'm thinking about what to do.  Join II? Rejoin RCI taking advantage of the VRI deal? Or just forgetting about those memberships since I've been happy with SFX.
> 
> I guess I can just let the membership lapse and decide what exchange company to use if/when I need another one.  Any ideas or comments?
> 
> Sue



Speaking from personal results you would be best off sticking with SFX, adding RCI back in if there aren't enough choices there and, as a true last choice, joining II. Of the three II offers the least value.


----------



## gorevs9 (Apr 6, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> No problem -- membership in RCI Points is supposed to include wide-by-side membership in RCI Weeks as well at no additional cost.  Starting January 2009 I guess we'll see whether that actually happens.



The weeks membership should be combined with the Points at no extra charge.  My NH unit was under the weeks system.  When we bought into a points resort, the two were combined.  I have separate sign-ins for each.


----------



## Sue S (Apr 9, 2008)

*I'm getting out of RCI*

I've got an exchange in 2009 and after that I'm letting my membership of RCI lapse.  I'm selling the timeshare and just carrying on with my DRI points and II membership.  I find that if I want to travel to the US then RCI is fantastic but if I don't (and increasingly I don't because money is getting tighter all the time) then it's actually cheaper to rent a week in Europe than to pay the maintenance fee, the RCI membership fee and the HUGE exchange fee.

So after my exchange to the Manhattan Club :whoopie:  in April 2009 it'll be bye bye RCI...

Sue


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 10, 2008)

I belong to RCI and II. Each has their merits and each has provided me with great trades. My summer Cape Cod VRI week is dual affliated and I added it to II when I renewed at no cost to see what it pulls in hopes of dropping one for ease of use. I still am a member of both for the following reasons.

RCI-I have always gotten great trades with RCI for Marco,Sanibel and Sarasota Florida, OBX coastal and urban locations like Manhattan Club. I do not like their online system to view available weeks. It is cumbersome.
 I love that RCI shows really great trades up to 2 years out and that is the main reason I am still a member. Large variety of coastal locations that we enjoy. I am thinking about Bermuda for 2009 which is only with RCI.

 II- Superior online sytem. Love the view all locations feature. Good trades are best within a 6-8 month window further out than that is very poor. That part I do not like at all. I normally go to Hilton Head but have traded to Harborside Atlantis and Westin Maui so no complaints there. Three HH beachfront resorts are with Marriott but I can see many other very good HH weeks with RCI.


----------



## Jaybee (Apr 10, 2008)

We joined RCI in 1993, when we bought our first ts.  We had no problems with exchanges for a long time, but began to feel the difference after points system arrived. Besides, we were always irritated with their frequent fee increases, requiring "guest certificates" with ridiculous (our opinion) fees for them.  We let our membership lapse in 2006, I believe.  There are too many less expensive, or free exchange companies to warrant staying with RCI.  We haven't missed them a whit.
Now, with our Marriott and Welk, we've ended up with II again, but we're glad we don't have to deal with RCI anymore. It's strictly a matter of choice.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 10, 2008)

We have RCI weeks membership until 2018, thru the now-defunct membership add-ons that used to be available when buying a South Africa timeshare, so I don't have to think too hard about whether to continue, at the moment. 

Mostly I'm still happy enough with the variety of choices at RCI... though there are such obviously huge numbers of member spacebank deposits going into rentals, and correspondingly less availability for trades, that if the trend continues, perhaps there won't be much left to exchange into by 2018! 

I do get very irritated and frustrated at times when I'm searching for something with a good trader - nada comes up, but Extra Vacations is full of stuff.  Sometimes I ask a VG whether I can have something off that list for an exchange, and get told No - even when the rental charge is under $600.

In comparing RCI with the independents, there's still no question that RCI currently still has about 100 times more choices for a given date than the indies. Being able to travel off-season or shoulder season helps somewhat - yet even that inventory is being siphoned off into rentals at RCI.

The indies are so much better w/customer service and personal contact. We've used DAE a couple of times, and the ability to communicate back and forth by phone or email with one specific human has been very nice.  

So at this point I can't yet imagine being able to fill all our travel desires with just the indies - but if thousands more folks deposit with them, and RCI rents out more and more deposits, by 2018 it could happen!


----------



## wilma (Apr 10, 2008)

I have one more RCI exchange in May 2008 and I will then cancel my account. Like many others I used to get great exchanges with RCI but that changed about 2 years ago. Now I'm lucky to get studios in Mexico. They keep calling me asking me to deposit my Poipu Point or Brockway Springs and I ask them to stop calling, and also tell them that I will no longer deposit anything with them. They act surprised when I mention that I am unhappy with exchanges available and claim "Gee I haven't heard anything about lower availability"....Ugh


----------



## Luanne (Apr 10, 2008)

I've kept my RCI membership since one of my resorts only trades through RCI and it's not one that the independents want.  And I've still been getting decent trades.  These are the ones we've gotten in the last two years:

- Kona Coast
- Paniolo Greens
- Grand Desert, Las Vegas
- Casa de la Playa, La Jolla
- Coronado Beach Resort


----------



## Loes (Apr 11, 2008)

I will definitely keep my RCI membership. I am also a member of DAE and II but I find it hard to get good exchanges within Europe: 2 of my DAE deposited weeks even expired unused and in June probably 2 more will expire unused. RCI (weeks and points) on the other hand gets me very good exchanges:
February 2008: 2B GC skiweek southern Germany
July 2008: 2 weeks GC 2B Madeira
Oktober 2008 3B Netherlands
Februari 2009 2B GC skiweek in southern Germany
July 2009 2 weeks 2B Mallorca
And this week I could confirm a 3B at Akeld Manor Northern England for August 2009!

Loes


----------



## Floridaski (Apr 11, 2008)

*I have RCI and II*

We have RCI and II - I know we are paying fees for both, but they are a little different.  II is our Hyatt points and that fee is worked into our annual MF - RCI I took some deal they offered me and paid for 5 years in advance.  I think I am paid up until 2011.  

RCI has a larger choice of resorts - we went to Whistler Ironwood in March this year with our RCI Morrits Grand Cayman week.  We loved Whistler and II has much less inventory in Whistler then RCI does.  

Also, RCI only really works well if you deposit early and request early.  I have had some trouble with RCI and sometimes have to argue with somebody to get what I want.  Our trade into Breckenridge for our summer vacation was difficult - I was using a low trader (Morritts summer) - but I saw what I wanted on their rental page.  I had 2 deposits, one Morritts Presidents week and one a summer deposit.  The Presidents week would pull the Breckenridge unit that was on rental, but the summer would not.  I understand trading power, but they should not rent out trades.  I had to get very aggressive to get somebody to give me the Breck trade for my Morritt summer week.  All of this was really not necessary - but I did get what I wanted and what was fair.

I have to agree that II seems to work better at the 6-8 month window, I really like to have our vacations planned at least 8 months out for the major trips like skiing and summer vacations.

So until at least 2011, we will keep both RCI and II.  I have another Morritts Presidents week (2009) deposit in RCI and I am running a search for 2009 ski.  I am fairly impressed with the inventory, I have turned down several matches, since this specific week at Morritts seems to pull just about anything.  If I get a nice trade with this week, I may deposit one again next year.  Sadly, because RCI customer service is not always the best - they have to keep proving themselves worthy of my deposits. 

I never feel this way with Hyatt II, they always make me feel like I am doing them a favor.  Actually, I guess I am - but I often only deposit our remaining 150 points.  When we bought our resale week, the prior owner had an entire years of points in II.  So, I started using II as soon as we bought the Hyatt resale week.  The good thing about II, is that they always use your oldest points first.  

So for example, I have 150 points that expire in July 2008.  I will need to make a reservation to use these points or they will expire.  They are obviously left over points, so I am adding some additional points (which we have left over) and we will make a trade.  I had a DVC search for Thanksgiving and they did find a match at Saratoga Springs, one bedroom.  But, we really wanted Beach Club or Boardwalk so I changed the search to match the RCI 2009 ski search.  I want to see which system can find the best match the quickest...

I can always get an Orlando match with Hyatt points, so we will see who wins the ski search contest II or RCI?


----------



## hicksville (Apr 11, 2008)

I was thinking about joing RCI to help me book exchanges with the HGVC system- where I can only book thru the HGVC phone-in desk.  Are there any tips before I join RCI?  What are the current deals to join?

Can 2 different TS owners share I membership, if we're only browsing, not booking?

Can I get a cheapo TS as a method to get RCI?


----------



## RK1 (Aug 5, 2008)

*What can you get with 150 remaining Hyatt Points*

FloridaSki mentioned a while ago in April that he/she uses II to deposit and get something for 150 remainining points. What do you get for those points. I thought the lowest point scale as listed by Kal is 260 POints for a Studio in a green week.

Thanks

RK


----------



## RK1 (Aug 5, 2008)

*What can you get with 150 remaining Hyatt Points*

FloridaSki mentioned a while ago in April that he/she uses II to deposit and get something for 150 remainining points. What do you get for those points. I thought the lowest point scale as listed by Kal is 260 POints for a Studio in a green week.

Thanks

RK


----------



## theo (Aug 5, 2008)

*You'd be among the first...*



talkamotta said:


> My idea is that RCI might give me a great deal to keep me.



Ahhh.....hope springs eternal.


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 5, 2008)

hicksville said:


> I was thinking about joing RCI to help me book exchanges with the HGVC system- where I can only book thru the HGVC phone-in desk.  Are there any tips before I join RCI?  What are the current deals to join?
> 
> Can 2 different TS owners share I membership, if we're only browsing, not booking?
> 
> Can I get a cheapo TS as a method to get RCI?



I'm not sure what it is you are after?   I got a one year complementary membership to RCI when I bought SCI (aka cheapo TS).  While I got a peek at some inventory, I wasn't in a position where I wanted to trade SCI so it never got utilized.  At the end of the day I let it lapse.

I'm in the midst of closing on a purchase at Summer Bay Desert Club (Las Vegas) and that week was already in RCI points with a fair number to be included in the purchase.  I'm joining RCI this time as a points account to receive the points that come with this and possibly utilize RCI points in the future.  (more flexibility).   I'm not sure it's going to be worth the expense so this is somewhat of a trial balloon.  It also costs something like $5 -$6K to convert at week to points at Summer Bay so I figure since this was already done...might as well take advantage of it.

Lastly, we've done well booking RCI inventory through HGVC and their help desk using our HGVC points.  It's already included in your HGVC membership and unless you really have a burning desire to take the RCI extra vacations, I'm not sure there's much there with a personal account you are likely to find vs booking through HGVC.


----------



## riverside (Aug 5, 2008)

I love RCI.  I'm picky at my choices of resorts and have never been disappointed.  We've pretty much always gotten to go where we wanted and haven't had a bad exchange yet.  I've noticed that since airfare has gone up that there are even better exchanges to be had.  I just paid my membership for another 3 years.  I'm a happy camper.


----------



## pammex (Aug 5, 2008)

I have many years left on my RCI member ship so I'll keep it.  I have done very well with it for the most part, but as of late have seen some decrease in resort choices etc.  I am a weeks member.  They do seem to have more resorts than other exchange companies.  We'll see what happens as time goes on....

I also am a II member but have yet to use.  Have used TPI with pretty good results for 60 day out vacations.  

Have also used SFX and though my confidence in them was waning, they have renewed my confidence, so I'll continue with them as well.  I belive I posted regarding good customer service and response etc.

I have not had any luck with DAE but will continue trying.  I also have HSI, but have as yet not used.  

I do have to say that one of the most critical aspects for me is use and ease of use totally thru internet.  I am 99.9% of time in Mexico so thus ability to book, pay and confirm vacations online is pretty impo to me and RCI does that.  Telephone calls are expensive in Mexico and Skye and such can be unreliable.....plus I hate the phone LOL.


----------



## laura1957 (Aug 6, 2008)

We are extremely happy with RCI - have taken enough last calls to more than make up for the membership fee.  Generally 3 full weeks, and at least 3-4 more that we book the week and really only go for a long weekend.  
Have gotten the exchanges we wanted when we have exchanged but only rarely do so.  Membership paid through 2010 and have every intention of renewing next time they offer a good deal.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 6, 2008)

Being that one ownership is in RCI Points, I think we are pretty well committed to RCI membership. That it is managed by VRI and we get 3 years RCI membership for the price of two lessens the pain.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Eli Mairs (Aug 6, 2008)

We have four weeks at Deerhurst Resort (DHI) which are dual affiliated. We also have two Marriotts, and two DVC's. 

We were members of II and RCI  with DHI during the 80's and early 90's. 

We decided to drop RCI many years ago, as we only exchange to high end resorts in II such as Marriott and four Seasons.


----------



## PeelBoy (Aug 6, 2008)

I still keep RCI to trade my pink OBX one bedroom.  The target is international destination, eg. Hungary, Europe, Korea, Bali and China.  Availability is good. 

I also can trade into lots of Mexico, Las Vegas, Orlando and Canada.

The MF plus exchange is like $700 a year, so it is a fair deal.  Most Mexican resorts have 1 in 4 or 5 rule, but the list is too long to re-visit anyone of them.

In general, II has better quality and independents specialize in different markets.  Nobody beats RCI's variety.


----------



## wackymother (Aug 6, 2008)

I mostly like my RCI membership. We travel mainly in the Northeast, and they have the most resorts in that area. We have an SFX platinum membership, and we got some very, very nice trades through them, but RCI works better for us. I will probably be joining II next year, too.


----------



## tombo (Aug 6, 2008)

I have resorts that trade with both II and RCI. RCI has a lot more choices at many more locations than II does, but they don't have nearly as many high end resorts as II. I have really done well exchanging through both companies in the past but I am currently only a member of RCI having quit II. I will keep my RCI membership as long as I can get most of the trades that I want.

The thing that bothers me the worst about II is the power that Marriott has. II lets Marriott owners have their pick of Marriott exchanges and the other owners at other resorts get what is left after the Marriott owners pick the best for themselves. If I am going to pay the same thing for a membership as a Marriott owner, I should have the same chance at reserving a deposited Marriott week as any other II member does. Marriott tells II that this is how it works or they will start their own exchange program. Whether Marriott ever leaves II (which would make II a very poor trading company IMO) or not, II has the deck stacked in Marriott owner's favor.  I feel like the owners at resorts other than Marriott are giving Marriott owners equal access to the weeks they deposit, while not having equal access to Marriott inventory.  I canceled II because I tired of feeling like a second class citizen. 

I have many great vacation trips every year at wonderful resorts and I have never once felt that my trip was lacking anything because I wasn't staying in a Marriott. Marriotts are great, but there are many other great resorts out there to enjoy. II needs to remember that they have more members paying them than just the Marriott owners. I reminded them as I quit II. They probably don't miss me, and I sure don't miss them.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 6, 2008)

Dropped RCI after 1st year. Kept II. Request first makes the difference


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 7, 2008)

Our RCI membership comes with our Wyndham maint fees so we'll be keeping it for a long time.  But we've had good exchanges with RCI when trading strong RCI trade weeks.  As long as that continues, we'll keep trading through them.  If it stops, plan B:  deposit our RCI-only week with an independent or sell it; deposit the rest of our weeks with II, and; use our Wyn points to reserve directly.

So far, we're happy with both RCI and II, for different purposes though.


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 7, 2008)

*Membership price?*

What is the price of membership now (weeks).  We get it from Wyndham so do not know - the web site does not say (at least I can't find it.)  

We are buying another resort now, in Mexico, and the contrat says "RCI will charge the new owner $99 to transfer this week."

Is that the membership fee (in case you are not already an RCI member )- or just to add a resort, like II does.  We have never had to pay a fee like this before to add a resort to RCI, just II.

Thanks for your help in answering this.


----------



## JamminJoe (Aug 7, 2008)

I really don't have many issues with RCI probably because I am not so picky about where I am staying but it must be Gold Crown which is what I own. I do plan as far ahead as I can, availability in areas not overbuilt is limited so that can be frustrating. I paid $$$ to my Home Resort for an upgrade to RCI Points and used them for Disney Hopper Passes, Airfare & Rental Cars although that is not really a great deal but it was handy when cash was a bit low. I guess my expectations were low from the start regarding what I would get from not only RCI but any exchange company, my fallback is using what I own, but so far, nothing really to complain about. I did a lot of research prior to buying and that helped me be realistic in terms of what they say I will get and what I will actaually get.


----------



## JT62 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm keeping our RCI membership. We have gotten every exchange we've ever wanted, trading a 1 bedroom into at least a 2 bedroom in all but on exchange.

I posted my list below of the trades we have made since 1999, and I'm willing to admit that many are "easy" trades. But, that's what we wanted. 

We have used two basic SoCal weeks to trade...Capri By The Sea and Aquamarine Villas.

HGVC International Dr. Orlando, 3 bedrooms 
Oceanwalk Daytona Beach, 2 bedrooms
Cypress Point Grandvillas, 3 bedrooms  
Sunterra Powhatan, 2 bedrooms  
Scottsdale Resort, don't remember what, during spring training, 1 bedroom
Worldmark at Angels Camp 2 bedrooms
Grand Lakes, Las Vegas,  2 bedrooms
Vistana, 2 bedrooms
Grand Pacific Palisades, 2 bedrooms
Orange Lake Country Club, 2 bedrooms
Worldmark at Angels Camp, 2 bedrooms

JT


----------



## Mel (Aug 8, 2008)

FlyKaesan said:


> My first year with RCI and I was too disappointed I decided to expire without even with one exchange or Last calls, extra vacations.
> Gave my next year's TS to Tradingplaces.



You were a member for one year, which I think isn't really long enough to check the system out.  With a one-year membership, you couldn't deposit more than a year out OR even more importantly, request more than a year out.  Without those abilities, you can't really do a reasonable test-drive.  The best exchanges are taken by those with a search placed more than a year out, so they get the weeks as soon as they are deposited.  New weeks should really be sold with 2 years of membership, if they want people to have a decent sense of how the system works.

Out of curiosity, how did your membership run relative to you owned week - and when was that week deposited?  While that would have very little bearing on the last call or extra vacations you could pull up, if the week was deposited when your account was created, I would assume that was only a matter of months (maybe even weeks) before useage, which means reduced trade power.  Combine that with a search of less than a year in advance, and it's not surprising you didn't find a suitable exchange.


----------



## london (Aug 8, 2008)

*RCI Membership*

We have been members since 1991. Our current membership is good until 2014.

We have deposited early, and traded a year or more out. Some of our trades are as follows:

Marriott Monarch in Hilton Head
Resort on Cocoa Beach
HGVC at Seaworld
Samoset Resort Rockport Me
Santa Barbara Resort Pompano Beach
Clowance Estate England
Woodbridge County Club England
Jamaican on the Gulf
Carlsbad Inn Carlsbad Ca
Ridge on Sedona Golf AZ
Hotel on the Cay, St Croix
Caloosa Cove, Islamorada, FL
Siesta Key Florida (Feb 2010)

We do plan to trade less, as we now have the right mix of owned timeshares.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 8, 2008)

We also use RCI for most of our vacations.  We just traded a blue week in Colorado for a week at Hilton Seaworld (2 bed) for early January 2009.  We have also traded into the Kauai resorts, including Shearwater, several times with our Colorado summer weeks.  

I post sightings every night here on TUG, stuff that I see while searching for places we would like to travel.  I pulled lots of Manhattan Club last night for next summer/ fall.  

We have had so many great trades, I cannot imagine using another exchange company for most of our vacations.  If I want to go to Disney, I use my North Carolina summer weeks (two different resorts) to get Disney Vacation Club exchanges.  

We have tried SFX, thinking we would use the bonus weeks they offered, but it was a bust.  I have a five-year membership there that I doubt we will use.  I may ask for a refund.  I have had an exchange request ongoing for Maui 2 bedroom for about 8 months, and nothing has come up for us.   I have seen so many on RCI, and I know my exchange through RCI would have appeared by now, and it would have been the same for II.  I deposited a Kona Hawaiian Village 2 bedroom, 4th of July week, with SFX, and I cannot get anything in return.  I wish I would have just tried the Gold membership first.


----------



## barndweller (Aug 8, 2008)

> I have had an exchange request ongoing for Maui 2 bedroom for about 8 months, and nothing has come up for us.



I am really surprised that you haven't been offered anything from SFX, especially with a very nice deposit. I am curious about your request. Did you ask for a specific hard to get week? Or perhaps you requested very specific resorts that rarely get deposited.



> If I want to go to Disney, I use my North Carolina summer weeks (two different resorts) to get Disney Vacation Club exchanges.



You must be using II for DVC trades since they are not available through RCI.


As for my take on RCI, they do have a huge number of resorts. However, the vast majority are very mediocre in quality and resorts in the eastern part of the US, especially Florida, take up pages & pages of the directory. For top quality resorts in the west I find that II has a superior selection. My 2 year membership in RCI was a complete waste of money. I had hoped to use last call & Extra Vacations but I have no interest in going to Cape Cod in February or Orlando in July. The western resorts rarely show up as LC or EV any time of the year at RCI. It may work well for folks in the east who can drive or just pick up & fly to Florida at a moments notice but for me RCI offered nothing of value. From what I read here, it is getting worse as cost has risen while inventory has disappeared. With the better rates & free memberships at the independents, I see no reason to even consider a membership with RCI.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 8, 2008)

Julie, that's true, I do use II to exchange into Disney.  I should have put that in my post.  

I requested anything between February and May 2009 for Maui, 2 bedroom, from SFX.  My only stipulation was a king bed in the master, because we have one at home, and we are just so used to the size after 32 years.  They haven't offered anything but a 2 bedroom at Kahana Falls, and those don't have a king bed.  

I will probably have to change our request now because we are pretty much set for April/ May with Shearwater through RCI, and the Westin Princeville through II.  With airfares the way they are, we are probably not going to island hop, anyway. 

Our son loves California (he is the one who stayed at Angel's Camp last year, which you were very kind in helping me with advice on that exchange), so he will likely be able to use that deposit to visit San Francisco.  He and his wife can use a romantic vacation, just the two of them.  I will change my request sometime soon.


----------



## abc31 (Aug 8, 2008)

I am happy with RCI, except for the fact that the exchange fees have gotten a little high.  I have used it mostly for exchanges into Florida.  Since I live in NY, I don't travel out west much.  This year I decided to try SFX & became a Platinum member.  After-the-fact, I heard that they really don't get much on the East Coast or the Caribbean which is where I travel mostly.  I find it annoying that I can't search their inventory online.  I like to play around with my deposits on RCI to see what comes up.  I have no idea what I will be able to get with my SFX deposit.


----------

